# Re: Miniature horse in California may need help



## Gini (Jul 19, 2007)

I have contacted authorities in Modesto CA. The horse is in custody and being taken care of as this is an open ongoing case. They have assured me that if there is anything we can do they will contact us. I feel for the child that was also in this mess!!!!


----------



## twister (Jul 19, 2007)

Gini, were you able to find anything out about the 7 dogs that were also in that mess. That poor child breaks my heart also. Thank you for contacting them.

Yvonne


----------



## Gini (Jul 19, 2007)

twister said:


> Gini, were you able to find anything out about the 7 dogs that were also in that mess. That poor child breaks my heart also. Thank you for contacting them.
> 
> Yvonne


Yvonne

They were very reluctant to tell me anything other than what I learned about the mini. This is a very horrific situation and pray that it will be resolved for the child and the animals. No one should have to live in these conditions.


----------



## kaykay (Jul 20, 2007)

that is just horrible! how could they live like that?? ughhhhhhhhh


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jul 22, 2007)

I saw this on our local news when the story first aired. So, so sad. There was a sign in front of the house that says Pony Parties or something like that. They said the neighbors were the ones who called the police on the woman "for having a horse in the house".

Liz R.


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Jul 24, 2007)

WOW that poor little guy. Thanks Gini for finding out for us. At least they know we are here to help if they need us.........


----------

